# 15" Clausing Colchester Clutch Adjustment ?



## davidh (Jan 26, 2016)

the high school here has one that won't get up to speed fast enough.....  someone suggested that the clutch may need adjustment. . . . . 
does this sound correct ?  my thought was maybe it was running on one leg of the 220v possibly.  but i have no knowledge of these lathes. . can anyone help with an answer ?
thanks in advance.
davidh


----------



## sgisler (Jan 27, 2016)

Sounds likely though I have no direct experience  I just bought a 15" C/C gap bed from a buddy and though I haven't had s chance to move it/set it up/ run it, looking through the manual it seems that it makes reference to the run-up time as an indication of proper clutch adjustment. Of course I'm assuming this is a 15x50 square headstock lathe, Triumph series or similar. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



If that's the case and you need it, I can send you a PDF of the manual. I think I still have your email. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchester lathe man (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I am Frank with FDK 3 Company in Houston. If you have any questions or need any parts for your Colchester lathes I can help you.
I am a Colchester dealer. You can call me at 713-202-3551.

Frank


----------



## sgisler (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi Frank, glad to see you're here!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidh (Jan 31, 2016)

thanks very much frank. i will forward this to my friend in the high school shop, im certaiin he will be asking for advice.   thanks again,
davidh


----------

